

Ask HN: Did anyone read The Four Steps to the Epiphany? - Eugene3v

I am curious if someone had a chance to read this book: The Four Steps to the Epiphany http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0976470705 and the real question if for those that did: do u think that book is worth reading today? Do u think, the messages/lessons from this book have a real, useful application in today's tech/startup world?<p>I am interested in purchasing and reading the book... I'm just not sure if the content (as great as it was 5-6 years) still relevant/applicable today.<p>Thanks in advance to all.
======
damoncali
Yes- it's poorly written and edited, but has a decent amount of good content
that is still relevant if you can slog through it. Honestly, though, it can be
summarized in a couple of blog posts. Read Steve Blank's blog
(<http://steveblank.com/>), and you'll get the good parts in a much more
digestible form.

~~~
Eugene3v
I discovered his blog recently, and I love it.. Thanks !

------
icey
It's definitely worth reading. Customer development is an excellent
methodology.

~~~
Eugene3v
I think it is a necessary one, my only hesitation was whether the book that
was published in 2005 about the subject, hence probably written in 2004, was
still worth reading today :)

